# An Unusual Problem



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I have an 1934 Elgin 16s pocketwatch. It stopped working and on investigation i found one of the banking pins had become loose(never seen this before) i have now repaired the offending item but cannot get the adjustment right, to compound matters i also moved the opposing pin to ascertain it was tight. Can anyone advise on how to adjust the pins before i create anymore problems. Thanks


----------



## Tom Barraclough (Mar 8, 2010)

stumbled upon this the other day:

http://www.bhi.co.uk/aHints/escapement.html

might be just what you need!

Tom


----------

